# Thoughts on HGH-frag 176-191



## Jakkd (Apr 26, 2020)

Is this just as good as normantropin, somatropin, etc?


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

This peptide stimulates the lipolysis process (it's a fat breakdown process) many times more powerful than HGH (normantropin, somatropin). It also prevents the formation of new fat.

This molecule is promising for the prevention of obesity and it's much cheaper than GH and most other fat-burning drugs.

One of the main benefits is the absence of any side effects (unlike many other drugs) and, therefore, its safety.

HGH Frag does not interact with GH receptors, but greatly boosts the expression of beta-3-adrenergic receptor gene, which causes lipolysis. That’s how this peptide works.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 27, 2020)

I saw nothing over time the few times I used it.


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 28, 2020)

*Unicorn horn*



tinymk said:


> I saw nothing over time the few times I used it.


Definitely not worth the poke.


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 30, 2020)

MikeLilley2020 said:


> This peptide stimulates the lipolysis process (it's a fat breakdown process) many times more powerful than HGH (normantropin, somatropin). It also prevents the formation of new fat.
> 
> This molecule is promising for the prevention of obesity and it's much cheaper than GH and most other fat-burning drugs.
> 
> ...




Man! like thank you i can tell you know your shit! So can i ask, is running both a smart option?


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 30, 2020)

Jakkd said:


> Man! like thank you i can tell you know your shit! So can i ask, is running both a smart option?


MikeLilley2020 is a sales bot. Nobody advocates running (fraudulent) growth hormone fragments with quality HGH.


----------

